# Help gettin some bass?



## AnglerJustice (Jul 7, 2012)

I just started fishing seriously this year, I just caught my first bass in April. Ever since I've only gotten about 45. 

50% is the waters im fishin. I fish springfield lake which is real shallow shore fishin ( 1-2 feet)

But i still dont get many bites, so any tips?

I mainly wacky rig 5' senkos

I also use bandit footloose, rapala flat raps and crawlers.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad you picked up fishing! you will be rewarded with many gifts from it in time, and fish are just part of it.
If you have some cover to fish in the shallow water, there may be Bass there. But 1-2 ft and 80+ degree water and no cover, there may not be very many hungry Bass around in the day. 
If you have a buzzbait or other surface lure, try using it from 7pm-10pm. Where i shore fish(PL's), the Bass turn on at that time, and it's a little deeper water. If you have access to docks or can fish around them, it's a good bet Bass will be around and ready to eat when the sun lowers. The last few weeks, ive been getting them on buzzbaits right off the back off boat props... but only form 7-10 o'clock. Heres one i got last night on the buzz and docks. Good luck to you, hope this will help you.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

another great lure that i love now...try flukes


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I love fishing big shallow flats around here this time of year. The hotter it gets and the more shad you see up on the flats the more confidence I get. Some goto lures I throw are the Mann's baby 1-(chrome and blue, and firetiger), buzzbait (anytime of day around cover), and flip a texas rigged green pumpkin tube. If there is any isolated wood on the shallow banks the fish will be there for sure. And I have caught them just out roaming those same flats trapping the shad in the shallows. Hope this helps.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Try rat-l-traps ripped thru weeds or spinnerbaits above them, and as far as top water goes, poppers are a blast in the twilight hrs


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

AnglerJustice said:


> I just started fishing seriously this year, I just caught my first bass in April. Ever since I've only gotten about 45.


Only 45 bass this year? You are selling yourself short. I haven't caught 45 *fish* yet this year... I think you are doing pretty good.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey AJ,
Its that time of year to get in on the topwater bite...start out with the easy ones...get a buzzbait and a jitterbug. Have some fun with those, then try some of the more difficult lures, like walk-the-dog lures, frogs, and weightless flukes and worms. Get out there right at dawn...and be prepared to get a shock!


----------

